# Knit Jacob the multi-coloured puppy



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Jacob is a little puppy with a multi-coloured coat. He is completely poseable having legs and head which can be turned into different positions.

He has been knitted flat in DK yarn on 3mm needles.

The price of the pattern is $4.99

He can be found in my Ravelry store )

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacob-the-puppy


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep...he is a cutie!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

So cute and good that he is so bendable for children to enjoy.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Awwww.....so cute


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Yep...he is a cutie!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> He is adorable!!!!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> So cute and good that he is so bendable for children to enjoy.


Thank you, I used dental floss to sew all the movable parts on, have to be one tough kiddie to manage to tug them off :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Awwww.....so cute


Thank you )


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

All your patterns are adorable. Made the gnomes and flumppet so far.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Windbeam said:


> All your patterns are adorable. Made the gnomes and flumppet so far.


Thank you, I am glad you like them. I basically design what takes my fancy, that other people like them too is a nice bonus )


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

He is so cute,and what a great way of attaching legs .


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

He is just adorable! Love that tongue!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh this is cute!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> He is so cute,and what a great way of attaching legs .


Thank you, I figured it was a little bit different, but as I say on the pattern, if it is for a very small child, best to leave them off, the legs can still be moved without them )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> He is just adorable! Love that tongue!!


Thank you, just had to add that tongue - my real pup always seems to have his hanging out )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> Oh my gosh this is cute!


Thank you )


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

adorable, love the way you attached the legs to make him poseable.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> adorable, love the way you attached the legs to make him poseable.


Thank you, I thought it would be more fun that way, can just visualize a little 'un swinging it around madly by one leg :O)


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

He is so cute. Nice job and love his facial expression and tongue!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> He is so cute. Nice job and love his facial expression and tongue!


Thank you, he is a bit cheeky looking isn't he - no manners some pups )


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! He is so cute!!! He has a lot of character!!! Look at those 
poses. What an adorable little puppy and that tongue!! Lol!!! ;0)


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just love him, so cute done in many colours


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

holly52, you have an amazing talent!!!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

He's lovely and so unusual - your toys are terrific :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Viewed your website yesterday. Can't believe all of the wonderful and unique patterns you have created. You are very talented. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I love him. He is so happy and cute. The colors are great.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

He is adorablexx


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh! I love him.        and I have just gone and bought the pattern, just can't resist, goodness knows were all the time to knit will come from. Lol


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> OMGoodness!!! He is so cute!!! He has a lot of character!!! Look at those
> poses. What an adorable little puppy and that tongue!! Lol!!! ;0)


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

gcoop said:


> Just love him, so cute done in many colours


Thank you, cannot go wrong by using the wrong shade on this one )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

birsss said:


> holly52, you have an amazing talent!!!!!


Thank you for your kind comment :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

pamgillies1 said:


> He is gorgeous


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> He's lovely and so unusual - your toys are terrific :thumbup:


Thank you, pleased you like them )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Viewed your website yesterday. Can't believe all of the wonderful and unique patterns you have created. You are very talented. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us.


Thank you for the lovely comment and thank you for looking :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

beachbaby said:


> I love him. He is so happy and cute. The colors are great.


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

belleflower said:


> He is adorablexx


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Oh! I love him.        and I have just gone and bought the pattern, just can't resist, goodness knows were all the time to knit will come from. Lol


Thank you for buying the pattern, I hope you have fun making him )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Darling!!


Thank you )


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness..he's adorable!!


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

holly52 said:


> Jacob is a little puppy with a multi-coloured coat. He is completely poseable having legs and head which can be turned into different positions.
> 
> He has been knitted flat in DK yarn on 3mm needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Love your cute patterns!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very colourful and fun for the small ones.. nice work..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

That is one very cute puppy, love him, beautiful work, great pattern


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Oh my goodness..he's adorable!!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

brenda1946 said:


> holly52 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob is a little puppy with a multi-coloured coat. He is completely poseable having legs and head which can be turned into different positions.
> ...


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

siewclark said:


> Love your cute patterns!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Very colourful and fun for the small ones.. nice work..xo


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

oge designs said:


> That is one very cute puppy, love him, beautiful work, great pattern


Thank you )


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is just soooooo cute!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

judybug52 said:


> He is just soooooo cute!


Thank you )


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you think Jacob could be knit in worsted weight yarn and still be as cute? Or would it be too thick?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

He is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

He is awesome! Cutest pup ever. Great job making him posable! Love Jacob.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

judybug52 said:


> Do you think Jacob could be knit in worsted weight yarn and still be as cute? Or would it be too thick?


I do not think worsted would bring him up an awful lot different, DK they say, is 11 wips and worsted 9 wips, but to be absolutely honest, even within the DK yarn, I have found variations from 8 to 11 wips, so I would say he would work out fine )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

missmolly said:


> He is beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

SavvyCrafter said:


> He is awesome! Cutest pup ever. Great job making him posable! Love Jacob.


Thank you )


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> How cute!


Thank you :O)


----------

